# المحول الحفاز واهميته



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (29 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتى الكرام
ان من افضال العلم والعلماء علينا انهم يسعون دائما للافضل فى مجال السيارات وفى مجال المحافظه على بيئتنا وكوكبنا وانبعاث الغازات والتقليل من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى فقامو بادخال تحسينات متتاليه على محركات السيارات و التقليل من انبعاث غازات العادم منها،ومن هنا جاء تصميم جهاز ملحق لعادم السياره وهو المحول الحفاز.
فما هو المحول الحفازCatalytic Converter
هو عباره عن جهاز اضافى يوضع ملحق بعادم السياره
ويوضع مع حجرة المحرك بعد فرن العادم او تحت السياره
وقد صمم هذا الجهاز للحد من انبعاثات الغا زات من عادم السيارة
وبالتالى المحافظه على البيئه والكوكب.
مكونات المحول الحفاز
يتالف المحول الحفاز بصورة رئيسيه من وعاء يحتوى بداخله 
على قالب مصنوع من مادة خزفيه سيراميكيه،بها ممرات صغيرة 
جدا لخروج الغازات من السياره،ويغطى جدران هذه الماده طبقه 
رقيقه من البلاتين ،الروديوم وتعمل هذه المعادن كعامل حفاز فى التفاعل الكيمياوى.


ملحقات به
يوجد بالقرب منه حساسات (oxygen sensor) وهى تقوم بارسال اشارات
الى وحدة التحكم الالكترونى بالسياره(ecu) فيقوم بدوره ضبط الحاقنات لوزن
كميتى الهواء والوقود للسياره، وهكذا تتم عملية احتراق جيده وذات كفائه عاليه
للتخلص من الغازات الملوثه للبيئه.


بعض الملاحظات
1. يجب دائما استعمال البنزين الخالى من الرصاص فى السيارات المحتويه على محول حفاز.
2. يجب عدم اكمال خزان الوقود فى السياره المحتويه على محول حفاز لعدم تلف الجهاز.
3. لاتقوم بجر السياره لبدا التشغيل اذا كانت محتويه على محول حفاز .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد القادر 
موضوعك مهم ، ولم يتطرق اليه أحد الي الآن ،فلك فضل السبق ، والتنبيه علي هذا الموضوع ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، ونشكرك علي مشاركتك الايجابية ، وننتظر المزيد .


----------



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (30 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عبد القادر
> موضوعك مهم ، ولم يتطرق اليه أحد الي الآن ،فلك فضل السبق ، والتنبيه علي هذا الموضوع ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، ونشكرك علي مشاركتك الايجابية ، وننتظر المزيد .


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشكرك اخى الفاضل على التعليق وسنعمل مافى وسعنا من اجل هذا الملتقى ولتعمنا الاستفادة جميعا.
وشكرا لك...


----------



## سمير شربك (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز عن الموضوع الهام جدا 
وسبق أن نوهت من خلال مناقشة موضوع في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 
أني أثناء دورة في شركة أوفيكو ومناقشة أمر المحركات أشار المحاضر إلى أنه في نظام يورو اربعة 
أصبح من الأهداف لديهم تصميم محركات تركب على العوادم لمنع خروج الغازات السامة الملوسة للبيئة 
وأضيف للمعلومات بعد إذن المهندس عبد القادر 
المعلومات التالية المنقولة عبر مواقع الأنترنيت 



معادلات المحول الحفاز (Catalytic Converter) و تشخيصه​
حتى يتسنى لنا فهم المحول الحفاز لابد من معرفة معادلات التفاعل التي تتم داخله.
إن المحول الحفاز يعمل بواسطة إدخال كمية أكسين إضافية حتى تتفاعل مع العادم على تحويل أول أكسيد الكربون إلى ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

2CO+O2 -------------2CO2​
و تحويل الهيدروكربونات غير المحترقة إلى بخار ماء و ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

2C2H6+7O2-------------4CO2 + 6H2O​
كما يقوم بتحويل أكسيد النيتروجين إلى نيتروجين و ثاني أكسيد الكربون بتفاعله مع أول أكسيد الكربون.

2NO+2CO------------ N2 + 2CO2​*أما بالنسبة لتشخيص حالة المحول الحفاز* فهو أمر بسيط، حيث أن هناك مجسي لمدا (أكسجين) قبل و بعد المحول الحفاز، فلو كانت قرائتي المجسين متطابقة أو متقاربة فإن المحول الحفاز لا يعمل، كما لو أن المحرك يعاني صعوبه بالعمل و لاحظنا نقص في تدفق العادم فهذا يدل على انسداد في المحول الحفاز، و بعد فك المحول الحفاز نقوم بمسكه و رجه فإذا لاحظنا حوث صوت لأجزاء متكسر فهذا يعني تلف المحول الحفاز.
منقول من موقع منتدى المهندس000000000000000 

وأيضاأضيف عنه نقلا من منتدى آخر 
لزيادة الفائدة :
*ما هي وظيفة المحول الحفاز وأهميته عند إستخدام الوقود الخالي من الرصاص* 

*من أجل تخفيض معدل الغازات المنبعثة من السيارات، أصبحت شركات صناعة السيارات أكثر اهتماماً بإنتاج محركات قادرة على التحكم باستهلاك الوقود بحسب الحاجة تماماً دون هدر أية زيادة منه على الإطلاق· ويتمّ ذلك بشكل أساسي بالتحكّم بالنسبة الوزنية لخليط الهواء ورذاذ البنزين عند دخوله إلى الأسطوانة· ومن الناحية النظرية، يؤدي تحضير المزيج الوزني المثالي من الهواء والوقود إلى احتراق البنزين كلّه بعد أن يستهلك كل كمية الأوكسيجين الموجود في تلك الكمية المناسبة من الهواء· وبيّنت الحسابات الكيميائية أن هذه النسبة تقدّر بنحو وزن واحد من البنزين مقابل 15 وزناً من الهواء· ومعنى ذلك أن احتراق غرام واحد من البنزين يستهلك كل الأوكسيجين الموجود في 15 غراماً من الهواء· ونادراً ما تتحقق هذه النسبة عملياً أثناء القيادة مما يؤدي إلى زيادة معدّل الغازات الضارة بالبيئة الناتجة عن هذا الاحتراق الناقص (غير المثالي)·

والغازات الرئيسية المنطلقة من محرّك السيارة عند الاحتراق المثالي هي:
ü غاز النتروجين (الآزوت) ذو الصيغة الكيميائية N2· ويوجد هذا الغاز في الهواء بنسبة 78 بالمئة· وهو غاز غير ضار بالبيئة أو بصحة الإنسان على الإطلاق·
ü ثاني أوكسيد الكربون CO2 الذي ينتج عن الاحتراق الكامل للبنزين في الأسطوانات، أي بوجود وفرة من الأوكسيجين وظروف مثالية للتأكسد· ويفسّر تشكله كيميائياً في أن عنصر الكربون الذي يعد المؤلف الرئيسي لمزيج المركّبات الهيدروكربونية التي يتألف منها البنزين، يتخلّى عن روابطه الكيميائية مع الهيدروجين في تلك المركبات ليتّحد مع أوكسيجين الهواء·
ü بخار الماء H2O وهو المركّب الآخر الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق· وينتج عن اتحاد الهيدروجين الداخل في تركيب البنزين مع أوكسيجين الهواء· وهو مركّب لايحمل أي ضرر للبيئة أو الإنسان·
ويتضح من ذلك أن الاحتراق المثالي للوقود داخل محرك السيارة لا يؤدي إلى إنتاج مركبات ضارة على الإطلاق فيما عدا غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون الذي يسهم في احترار الغلاف الجوّي للأرض ولكنه غير مؤذ للإنسان في الأحوال العادية·
ولكن، ونظراً لاستحالة تحقيق الاحتراق المثالي للبنزين في محركات السيارات، فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى انطلاق كميات قليلة من الغازات الضارة من أهمها:
ü أول أوكسيد الكربون CO، وهو غاز سام لا لون له ولا رائحة، يستخدم في الإعدام بغرف الغاز في بعض بلدان العالم· وتكمن خصائص الضارة في كونه مركباً مرجعاً قوياً، أي شديد الشره للأوكسيجين· فإذا استنشق الإنسان كمية كبيرة منه فإنه ينتزع الأوكسيجين المحمول في دم الأسناخ الرئوية مؤدياً إلى نقص في تروية الدماغ بالأوكسيجين، وهي الحالة التي تؤدي إلى الشعور بحالة التخدير والاسترخاء التي يعقبها الموت السريع·
ü الهيدروكربونات والمركبات العضوية القابلة للتطاير· وهي تشكّل المركبات التي لاتحترق ضمن المحرّك ولكنها تتبخّر بفعل الحرارة العالية داخل الأسطوانات· ويؤثر ضوء الشمس على هذه المركبات فيحولها بوجود الهواء إلى مواد شديدة الإضرار بالبيئة والهواء·
ü أكاسيد الآزوت· ومنها أوكسيد الآزوت العادي NO وثاني أوكسيد الآزوت NO2 اللذان يشكلان ضباباً خفيفاً يذوب في مياه الأمطار مشكلاً المطر الحمضي، كما تؤدي إلى تهييج الأغشية المخاطية عند البشر والحيوانات·
هذه هي مجموعات الغازات الرئيسية الثلاث الناتجة عن احتراق البنزين في 
محركات السيارات· فكيف يمكن الحدّ من أضرارها أو انبعاثها في الهواء؟·



معظم السيارات الحديثة أصبحت مجهّزة بعلبة معدنية متصلة بأنبوب طرد غازات عادم الاحتراق تدعى المحوّل الحفّاز catalytic converter ذي الشعب الثلاث التي يعمل كل منها على معالجة واحدة من مجموعات الغازات الضارة التي ذكرناها قبل قليل·







ويستخدم المحوّل الحفّاز نوعين مختلفين من المحفّزات الكيميائية هما: محفّز الإرجاع reduction ctalyst ومحفّز الأكسدة oxidation catalyst· ويتألف كل منهما من خلايا خزفية سيراميكية تشبه خلايا النحل الشمعية






ولكنها مطلية بطبقة رقيقة من معدن محفّز عادة ما يكون البلاتين أو الروديوم أو البالاديوم، وكلها من المعادن الثمينة· وتعتمد فكرة استخدام هذا التركيب على تعريض أكبر سطح من المادة المحفّزة لتيار الغازات المنبعثة من المحرّك وتحقيق أكبر وفر في استخدام هذه المعادن ( البلاتين أغلى من الذهب بنحو مرة ونصف)·
وهناك نوعان من التراكيب المستخدمة في المحوّلات الحفّازة هما خلية النحل وكرات الخزف· ومعظم السيارات الآن تستخدم نظام خلية النحل في محولاتها الحفّازة·






ومن عيوب نظام المحرك الحفّاز أنه لايعمل إلا في درجات حرارة بالغة الارتفاع· 






فعند بداية تشغيل السيارة في الجوّ البارد، لايعمل المحوّل الحفّاز عمله على الإطلاق خلال الدقائق الأولى مما يؤدي إلى انطلاق الغازات الضارة وكأن الحفّاز غير موجود أصلاً·
واقترح الخبراء حلاً بسيطاً لهذه المشكلة يكمن في تقريب المحوّل من المحرّك بقدر الإمكان حتى ترتفع درجة حرارته بسرعة أكبر
إلا أن هذه الطريقة تؤدي إلى اهتراء المحوّل بسبب تعرضه لدرجات حرارة بالغة الارتفاع·





ومعظم صنّاع السيارات يفضلون تركيب المحوّل الحفّاز تحت المقعد الأمامي حتى يكون بعده عن المحرك مناسباً للإسراع في معالجة الغازات، وهو أيضاً بعد مناسب حتى لاترتفع حرارته لدرجات شديدة الارتفاع·​
*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سمير علي هذه الاضافات القيمة التي أثرت الموضوع .


----------



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى الفاضل سمير اشكرك على هذه التعليقات والاضافات المتميزه والمكمله للموضوع.
واتمنى ان تصل المشاهد فكرة المحول الحفاز والمحافظه عليه من التلف وذالك للمحافظه 
على صحتنا وبيئتنا وكوكبنا.
وبذالك نكون ساهمنا ولو بالقليل من انبعاثات الغازات الضاره ونكون على خط يوازى مجهود العلماء و
المصممين للسيارات.
وشكرا لك اخى....


----------



## أبوهمام محمد (5 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك خير ويسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة
نورتنا نور الله قبرك


----------



## sayed .khersto (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وحماكم اللة ورزقكم بالصحة والعافية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وتقدير لك اخي الفاضل كما اشكر الاخ سمير على هذه الاضافة القيمة


----------



## ameed ade (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للمواضيع القيمة


----------

